# Need Advice to relocate in USA



## Sukumaran (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am CPC certified coder having 6 years of experience. I am located in India and seeking to relocate in USA. Kindly advice me which is the suitable state in USA for coders.

Regards,
Sukumaran


----------



## texancoder01 (Nov 12, 2013)

Currently, it seems that there are more jobs for your skill set in India than there are in the US!  You might want to consider that BEFORE you leave your home country!  Lots of companies located in India are advertising for experienced, certified coders; but they require the coder to re-locate to India!  

Just a thought!


----------



## Sukumaran (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.. I am looking for remote projects in US but seems only citizen of US can get work from home projects for Individual or group of remote people..


----------

